# Asus p8z77-m what ram to buy/use?



## mediasorcerer (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey all, i need some advice on what ram i should buy for my new rigg, i want to get the best/fastest 2x4 or 2x8 gb kit i can and am willing to spend up to 200$ maximum if i have too.

The qvl at asus website for p8z77-m lists some kits @ 2400 but, its not so easy to track down those kits here in aus far as i know.

Heres some kits for round~160$ i can get,  they're not on the qvl [but my mobo supports some 2400 kits tho], what are my chances of it not working i wonder?

G.Skill Trident X F3-2400C10D-16GTX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3

G.Skill Ripjaws Z F3-2400C10Q-16GZH 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3

If anyone has any suggestions for a kit, well, i would be highly appreciative as i value the members opinions here a lot!

I dont know all that much about ram, ras to cas/ latency/timings etc and all that stuff.

As always, kind regs from me and thanx for any input.

Want to make the right decision, im a long way out of town and big hassle to return stuff for me.


----------



## Hood (Sep 26, 2012)

*RAM choice*

I'm researching the same upgrade for my Asus P8Z77-V system.  From what others said, the G Skill has good compatibility with Asus boards.  The Patriot Viper Xtreme 2400 is on the QVL for my board, and others say it will work with most Z77 boards.  My research also indicates that I won't notice the difference except in benchmarks.  My WEI for memory is already maxed out at 7.9, so the money is better spent on a video card upgrade.  I'll eventually do it anyway, 'cause it's cheap, and for bragging rights if nothing else, which is stupid, I know, but a big part of the hobby these days.  I love the feeling that I could launch a manned space mission with all this power and speed, and my cooling system rivals that of a Lamborghini.  So go for it - you only live once!


----------



## mediasorcerer (Sep 26, 2012)

Hood said:


> I'm researching the same upgrade for my Asus P8Z77-V system.  From what others said, the G Skill has good compatibility with Asus boards.  The Patriot Viper Xtreme 2400 is on the QVL for my board, and others say it will work with most Z77 boards.  My research also indicates that I won't notice the difference except in benchmarks.  My WEI for memory is already maxed out at 7.9, so the money is better spent on a video card upgrade.  I'll eventually do it anyway, 'cause it's cheap, and for bragging rights if nothing else, which is stupid, I know, but a big part of the hobby these days.  I love the feeling that I could launch a manned space mission with all this power and speed, and my cooling system rivals that of a Lamborghini.  So go for it - you only live once!



I think the same way, id rather wait and save and get better components, its quite confusing with so many options now, requires lots of reading to stay updated , thanx for the input duly noted!


----------



## mediasorcerer (Sep 27, 2012)

just an update i ended up buying 2x4gb of gskill~ripjaws z2400 dual channel and my comp is much faster now, when i get a nice case, i will take some lovely photos and post them up here why not already!!


----------



## Hood (Sep 28, 2012)

*RAM choice*



mediasorcerer said:


> just an update i ended up buying 2x4gb of gskill~ripjaws z2400 dual channel and my comp is much faster now, when i get a nice case, i will take some lovely photos and post them up here why not already!!



That settles it - I'm getting some 2400.  If you can feel the difference then it's worth it.  I've been checking out the Vengeance 2133 1.5v 9-11-10-30 ($90/2x4GB), which supposedly can be OC'd to 2400 with voltage and timing tweaks.  I notice that all available 2400 RAM is 1.65v which means it's already maxed out.  I'll post the results after I get it and try OCing.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Sep 28, 2012)

The timings on mine are, 10-12-12-31, 1.65v ,they were 79$ FOR 2X4GB , THEY ARE BLACK IN COLOUR, NOT TOP OF THE RANGE, BUT WAY GOOD ENOUGH FOR ME, NOW I JUST HAVE TO WORK OUT HOW TO OVERCLOCK THEM IF ANYONE CAN HELP ME WITH THAT, ID BE WELL STOKED!![sorry for caps lock]

heres the model number-f3-2400c10d-8gzh, hope this may help you^ somehow, regs frm me.


----------



## Hood (Sep 28, 2012)

*RAM Choices*



mediasorcerer said:


> The timings on mine are, 10-12-12-31, 1.65v ,they were 79$ FOR 2X4GB , THEY ARE BLACK IN COLOUR, NOT TOP OF THE RANGE, BUT WAY GOOD ENOUGH FOR ME, NOW I JUST HAVE TO WORK OUT HOW TO OVERCLOCK THEM IF ANYONE CAN HELP ME WITH THAT, ID BE WELL STOKED!![sorry for caps lock]
> 
> heres the model number-f3-2400c10d-8gzh, hope this may help you^ somehow, regs frm me.



It looks like with those timings and voltage your RAM is already "overclocked" to make it to 2400.  To get to 2600 you'd have to overvolt past 1.65  (not very safe, Intel recommends not over 1.5 volts) or loosen the timings some more (which may not increase total throughput).  If you look on NewEgg you notice that all the 2400 RAM runs at 1.65v and loose timings.  So basically it's just 2133 chips that overclocked well, hand-sorted and mounted on "2400" memory modules and sold for a premium.  When you start to see 2400 modules at 1.5v, those may be overclockable to 2600 by bumping to 1.65v


----------



## mediasorcerer (Sep 28, 2012)

Good point and i may not bother now as you say[how much would one notice, prolly not much aye?]!! Still, for the money, plenty fast enough for me.
p.s. The only thing slowing down my system now is hdrive and stock cooler[cpu].and its still pretty fast lol.


----------



## Hood (Sep 29, 2012)

mediasorcerer said:


> Good point and i may not bother now as you say[how much would one notice, prolly not much aye?]!! Still, for the money, plenty fast enough for me.
> p.s. The only thing slowing down my system now is hdrive and stock cooler[cpu].and its still pretty fast lol.



Yeah, I bought a Corsair H100 with last month's spare cash, so now my system never goes over 60c at 4.3 GHZ full load (IBT on "high").  Also a lot easier to work on without a huge air cooler in the way.  This month I took the plunge and got a Vertex 4 128GB SSD for my boot drive.  It took an hour or two to load Windows and tweak settings for the SSD, and I now rate a 7.9 on WEI for boot drive and RAM, 7.7 for CPU, and 7.4 for both graphics tests.  So my next upgrade will be video card - maybe a GTX 660 Ti so I can take advantage of PCIe 3.0 speeds on my new mobo.


----------

